# The Cowboy Boots.......



## DCLNorthwest (Nov 3, 2010)

In Wyoming there was this young ranch kid that went to town. As he was walking down the street, he looked into a store front and was immediately smitten with the desire to own the best pair of cowboy boots he had ever seen. Unfortunately, they were way out of his price range and his family couldn't afford them either, so he never got them.

Over the years he always thought about them even through high school, college, and the military. Eventually he got married, raised a family that grew up, moved away and had their own families. And before he knew it, he became an old geezer, just him and his wife of 50+ years.....

Then one day it happened. He was walking down a street in town, looked into a store front, and there they were. The boots just as he had remembered, it was a life long dream come true. They were still expensive, but that didn't matter, he had to have them. So after he bought them, he was so happy, maybe the happiest he had been in years. He rushed home where his wife was working on her needle point. Standing in front of her, he asked "Hey! notice anything different?" She leaned forward, looked over her glasses, scanned him head to foot, and replied "No Ray, there's nothing different." So, he went into the bedroom and removed all his clothes except for the boots, and returned to stand in front of his wife and said "Hey, notice anything different?". Again his wife leaned forward, looked over her glasses, scanned him head to foot, and replied "No Ray, there's nothing different, it's hanging down, it was hanging down yesterday, it'll be hanging down tomorrow". So he says "do you know why it's hanging down????" She says "No Ray,..Why is it hanging down?" "Because it's looking at my new boots!!!!". At which point she sinks back into her chair, shakes her head and mutters "Should have bought a hat Ray, should have bought a hat...."


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol :cowboy:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO !!!! good one


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yea that's about accurate as it gets right there LOL. Yep only a woman could miss it entirely. But hey when we're young enough to appreciate the benefits of say....intimacy, they aren't interested. But then you get older and settled into the usual non existent intimacy (not because of the man)----and don't attempt any because of the usual rejection, its all your fault if the conversation/closeness goes there. I have a solution, but as I am radical to extremes. I ignore anything hinting of days long gone past, that makes them wonder whats wrong, but I'll never tell--because that's part of the payback--and if you try to explain you might as well talk to a brick and wait for a logical response. Sorry for the rant, if a finger has cancer I don't cut off the finger, the hand goes. So I'll be wearing cowboy boots as well.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good one DCL....... :roflmao:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

what's funny about it? :smiley-confused005:

I wish I had a good hat! :blush: :nut:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oh crap i literaly LOL with that one


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Anybody else heading to the store to but a new HAT !!!! besides me, lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hell ,I'M gonna get two or three. I figger if ones good more better!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LMAO!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I usually just bungee cord the hat rack to my back so I'm good for a week. Canadian *******.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hassell you should market that as "******* Viagra"


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

welp I went out and bought a few hats and after giving them all a try, I have come to the conclusion, MY BOOTS ARE REALLY NICE!!! :mrgreen:


----------

